# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Xin tư vấn chọn máy khắc laser

## Huminh2608

Em cần tìm 1 máy để khắc logo lên nhựa, tốc độ nhanh, chất lượng mịn. Em mua về sử dụng tại nhà chứ không phải công ty. Tại em cũng thích cơ khí. 

Tiêu chí như vậy thì khi mua, thông số nào quan trọng nhất ? 
Các cao thủ cho em lời khuyên với giới thiệu em vài máy 15tr đổ lại với ạ.

----------


## vanquanbnvn

Dear
Nếu yêu thích thì tự tay làm lấy một cái dùng:
http://arduino.vn/bai-viet/452-tu-la...a-1-trieu-dong
Thân!

----------

Huminh2608

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, bác chủ thớt yêu cầu tốc độ nhanh thì sử dụng laser diode ăn thua gì. 15tr thì nhanh gọn nhất là mua con 60w CO2 giá 10tr của danh ca vufree là ngon nhất

----------

Huminh2608

----------


## Huminh2608

[QUOTE=Gamo;121368]Hehe, bác chủ thớt yêu cầu tốc độ nhanh thì sử dụng laser diode ăn thua gì. 15tr thì nhanh gọn nhất là mua con 60w CO2 giá 10tr của danh ca vufree là ngon nhất
Em mê fiber laser, nhanh đẹp. Mà giá cao quá 
Nếu 40tr kiếm máy bền bền chút có không bác nhỉ ? Không bận vụ máy cán em cũng nghiên cứu chế máy này luôn kaka

----------


## Gamo

Hix... tự chế thì 40tr dư sức cho con máy CO2 80W rùi, còn fiber thì hơi căng, 40tr e là mới mua được bộ nguồn

----------


## Huminh2608

> Hix... tự chế thì 40tr dư sức cho con máy CO2 80W rùi, còn fiber thì hơi căng, 40tr e là mới mua được bộ nguồn


Em cũng không rành về máy laser. Bác có nhận ráp luôn hay biết máy nào tầm giá không nhỉ ? Kiếm gấp quá, cái máy càng nhỏ càng tốt haizzz

----------


## Gamo

Lão Thư đâu ùi? Có khách hàng laser nè

----------

Huminh2608

----------


## Nam CNC

7500USD laser fiber gương lật bao nhanh , mượt , mịn , sau này chơi luôn inox , đồng , nhôm .

----------

Huminh2608

----------


## thucncvt

> Lão Thư đâu ùi? Có khách hàng laser nè


 Có em đây .



> Em cần tìm 1 máy để khắc logo lên nhựa, tốc độ nhanh, chất lượng mịn. Em mua về sử dụng tại nhà chứ không phải công ty. Tại em cũng thích cơ khí. 
> 
> Tiêu chí như vậy thì khi mua, thông số nào quan trọng nhất ? 
> Các cao thủ cho em lời khuyên với giới thiệu em vài máy 15tr đổ lại với ạ.


 Bác chủ yêu cầu cao quá ,bác chơi đồ công nghệ cao mà ko đủ tài chính thì nên dùng dịch vị cắt khắc thôi ,cái gì nó cũng có giá sàn ,ko có cài gì rẻ như cho được ,cho dù là hàng tàu khựạ .
Còn bác thích ráp thì liên hệ chữ ký ,mình tư vấn ,

----------

Huminh2608

----------


## nguyentanloi

sao e khắc gỗ nó xấu như này vậy mấy bác chỉ giúp e với :Frown:

----------


## locnguyen2210

Mình đang cần bán máy laser 6040 cũ loại 50w giá cực tốt , nếu bạn còn nhu cầu thì liên hệ mình 0909 006 552 ( lộc). Mình ở quận 10.tks

----------

